# Shedd Aquarium



## fish_doc

Ill be headed there Tuesday. Ill let you all know what fun happens. :fun:


----------



## Guest

what's Shedd Aquarium?

sorry if that's a stupid question


----------



## fish_doc

It is known as the worlds aquarium. They have hundreds of aquariums including a indoor dolphin and beluga tank. About a year and a half ago they added their shark wing to the building. 

http://www.shedd.org


----------



## fishfreaks

awesome!!  I wish there was a place like that around here!


----------



## Ron the handyman

[highlight=red:a9d41da2f7][glow=indigo:a9d41da2f7]Ah the Atlanta aquarium in November 05 and the club will meet there  :twisted: [/glow:a9d41da2f7][/highlight:a9d41da2f7]


----------



## Osiris

sweet fishdoc, if WCF gets around to plannin meetings or something, should make a group trip there....


----------



## hogan

the shedd owns, its a great aquarium. to bad ill be in school when you go doc, maybe sometime over the summer


----------



## fish_doc

Ive got a membership so I can go as often as I want for free.  Plus they have after hour events on occasion for members.


----------



## fish_doc

Had a great time. I took over 350 pictures. It took a couple hours to upload them to my laptop. Now I have to sort them and decide what to use on my website.


----------



## Osiris

sweet, how's their new shark reef? i will be stayin in chicago for the classic and plan to hit that place and the medieval times restaurant to watch the jousting


----------



## hogan

yea fish doc Ive got a membership as well good times. the shark reef is un real


----------



## fish_doc

One of the main tanks in the wild reef. Notice the invisible man lol









Snowflake eel - He was almost a foot wide.









Stingray display









Main shark tank


----------



## fish_doc

Sorry for the blurry photos. They keep the rooms darker and tanks lighter to keep the stress lower on the fish. They dont see the activity on the outside of the tanks. Then they dont allow flash usage on the cameras and I forgot my monopod for the camera.


----------

